# The Macabre Collection by David Haynes (Award winner) Just 99c



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

I have released a box set of my horror stories called, The Macabre Collection. It includes my three Victorian Gothic titles, *Mask of the Macabre*, *Ballet of the Bones* and *Seance of the Souls* and is available for a price of $2.99

*Step onto the shadowy streets of Victorian London and experience the terror of The Macabre Collection.

Three Books of terror for your dark and delicious entertainment. Dare you step inside...?

The date is January 10th 1866 and the snow is falling thick on the blood soaked streets of a murderous London.

Take your seats for the magician's mysterious show in Mask of the Macabre.

Suffocate under the festering reek of London's bursting graveyards in Ballet of the Bones.

Witness the horror of a man driven to madness by the loss of those he holds dear in Seance of the Souls. 
Three books of horror for your darkly delicious entertainment...*


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, and congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you are, no doubt, already aware of, so please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Grabbed a copy - thanks! I'm a big fan of Victorian themed horror.


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

Brilliant, thanks for your support!


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

I've had two reviews already, albeit in the UK, both five stars!

As I said, it represents great value( $2.99) and saves you a a dollar if you buy it in the box set as opposed to buying the books individually.

Here are some of the review highlights from some of the stories.

"The four tales are nicely gruesome and splendidly suffused with menace and dread. The writing itself is wonderfully atmospheric." J.Hill- Amazon review

"This is a deliciously gruesome collection of four short stories by David Haynes which intertwine cleverly. A compelling read!" Martin - Amazon review

"This is traditional horror at its finest, a must read for horror fans." - M Brookes Amazon review 

"He has caught the rhythm of the formal language very nicely and has capitalised on the obsession with death, bones, decay and human frailty." Ignite, Amazon review


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

Fantastic news!

I've been awarded 2nd place in the inaugural Cult of Me short story competition. My entry was titled, "Pick a Cup."

Follow the link to see the winning stories.

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/p/june-short-fiction-contest-winners.html


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

Great news! I created a paperback of The Macabre Collection. It should all be linked via the Amazon kindle page accessed via the link on my sig.

The paperback contains all the original covers for the individual books and I posted a blog about my experience (with photos)

My blog is linked on my sig too!


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

Part of the collection was recently featured in the Black gate magazine!

http://www.blackgate.com/2013/07/09/mask-of-the-macabre-by-david-haynes/


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

I've had an absolutely amazing review for the collection. Tasks a look here,

http://digerbop.ca/2013/07/macabre/


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm giving this a bump. There isn't any significant news about the book this week.


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

A new month starts with a new blog post about my upcoming new release and a reveal of the new cover!

http://macabrecollection.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

$2.99/£1.53 for three books of gothic horror 

*US/SA/AUS* - http://www.amazon.com/Macabre-Collection-Box-set-ebook/dp/B00D7EJQUQ/ref=sr_1_1_title_1_kin?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1376042767&sr=1-1

*UK* - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Macabre-Collection-Box-set-ebook/dp/B00D7EJQUQ/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1376042960&sr=1-1


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

I know this is a kindle forum but just on the off chance someone has a different reader. The Macabre Collection is also now available on...

*Nook* -http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-macabre-collection-david-haynes/1116348896?ean=2940148366720&itm=1&usri=2940148366720

*Kobo* -http://store.kobobooks.com/en-gb/Search/Query?query=1230000158303&fcmedia=Book

*Apple* -https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id685391742


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

Bumping for anyone who hasn't seen this collection yet!


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

$2.99/£1.53 for three books of gothic horror Shocked

US/SA/AUS - http://www.amazon.com/Macabre-Collection-Box-set-ebook/dp/B00D7EJQUQ/ref=sr_1_1_title_1_kin?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1376042767&sr=1-1

UK - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Macabre-Collection-Box-set-ebook/dp/B00D7EJQUQ/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1376042960&sr=1-1


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

​
$2.99/£1.53 for three books of gothic horror

US/SA/AUS - http://www.amazon.com/Macabre-Collection-Box-set-ebook/dp/B00D7EJQUQ/ref=sr_1_1_title_1_kin?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1376042767&sr=1-1

UK - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Macabre-Collection-Box-set-ebook/dp/B00D7EJQUQ/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1376042960&sr=1-1


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

Step onto the shadowy streets of Victorian London and experience the terror of The Macabre Collection
I'm reducing The Macabre Collection to 99c until the end of the month!

The date is January 10th 1866 and the snow is falling thick on the blood soaked streets of a murderous London.

Take your seats for the magician's mysterious show in Mask of the Macabre.

Suffocate under the festering reek of London's bursting graveyards in Ballet of the Bones.

Witness the horror of a man driven to madness by the loss of those he holds dear in Seance of the Souls. 
Three books of horror for your darkly delicious entertainment

US/SA/AUS - http://www.amazon.com/Macabre-Collection-Box-set-ebook/dp/B00D7EJQUQ/ref=sr_1_1_title_1_kin?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1376042767&sr=1-1

UK - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Macabre-Collection-Box-set-ebook/dp/B00D7EJQUQ/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1376042960&sr=1-1


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Book Shout Out and review for The Macabre Collection by David Haynes:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/09/book-shout-out-macabre-collection-by.html


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

Just seen this. Thank you!

Still at 99c/77p!


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

No problem, more people need to read this book one the finest horror reads I've read recently.


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

Just five more days until the price reverts to $2.99!
Click the picture below or follow the link above to buy it!


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

US/SA/AUS - http://www.amazon.com/Macabre-Collection-Box-set-ebook/dp/B00D7EJQUQ/ref=sr_1_1_title_1_kin?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1376042767&sr=1-1

UK - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Macabre-Collection-Box-set-ebook/dp/B00D7EJQUQ/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1376042960&sr=1-1

Now back to full price but still only $2.99!


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

*The Macabre Collection​*
Step onto the shadowy streets of Victorian London and experience the terror of The Macabre Collection

The date is January 10th 1866 and the snow is falling thick on the blood soaked streets of a murderous London.

Take your seats for the magician's mysterious show in Mask of the Macabre.

Suffocate under the festering reek of London's bursting graveyards in Ballet of the Bones.

Witness the horror of a man driven to madness by the loss of those he holds dear in Seance of the Souls. 
Three books of horror for your darkly delicious entertainment

US/SA/AUS - http://www.amazon.com/Macabre-Collection-Box-set-ebook/dp/B00D7EJQUQ/ref=sr_1_1_title_1_kin?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1376042767&sr=1-1

UK - http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Macabre-Collection-Box-set-ebook/dp/B00D7EJQUQ/ref=tmm_kin_title_0


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

"The four tales are nicely gruesome and splendidly suffused with menace and dread. The writing itself is wonderfully atmospheric." J.Hill- Amazon review

"This is a deliciously gruesome collection of four short stories by David Haynes which intertwine cleverly. A compelling read!" Martin - Amazon review

"This is traditional horror at its finest, a must read for horror fans." - M Brookes Amazon review


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

US/SA/AUS - http://www.amazon.com/Macabre-Collection-Box-set-ebook/dp/B00D7EJQUQ/ref=sr_1_1_title_1_kin?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1376042767&sr=1-1

UK - http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Macabre-Collection-Box-set-ebook/dp/B00D7EJQUQ/ref=tmm_kin_title_0


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

Reduced to 99c for CChristmas. Enjoy!

US/SA/AUS - http://www.amazon.com/Macabre-Collection-Box-set-ebook/dp/B00D7EJQUQ/ref=sr_1_1_title_1_kin?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1376042767&sr=1-1

UK - http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Macabre-Collection-Box-set-ebook/dp/B00D7EJQUQ/ref=tmm_kin_title_0


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

*Step onto the shadowy streets of Victorian London and experience the terror of The Macabre Collection.

Three books of horror for your darkly delicious entertainment...

Mask of the Macabre (13,000 words in total)

The date is January 10th 1866 and the snow is falling thick on the blood soaked streets of a murderous London...

Mask of The Macabre - A travelling magician appears with a gruesome show. But what secret does it hide?

Doctor Harvey - Bethlem lunatic asylum's newest patient has a story to tell, but how will he tell it to his doctor?

Memento Mori - A photographer is given a mysterious assignment with disturbing consequences.

The New Costume. - The entertainer discovers a new string to his bow and gives the finest performance of his career.

Ballet of the Bones (13,700 words)

London suffocates under the festering reek of its bursting graveyards.

Ballet of the Bones - The curtain goes up on the greatest show on earth, but is everything all it seems?

The Bone House - The grave digger reflects on his morbid life, but what does his future hold?

The Engineer - His creations are beautiful, intricate and for a discerning palate.

Encore - The director makes ready for the end of the show.

Seance of the Souls (approximately 21,500 words)

January 7th 1855
Brookwood Cemetery, London.

A boy weeps beside the grave of his dead father; his infant sister clings to his leg. It is another pitiless blow for a life already stained with blood.

When all those you hold dear have been taken from you, where do you find solace?

In the arms of the dead, for the living no longer care.

A story of Victorian terror, where all is not quite as it seems...*​
*Just 99c/76p
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/1490364498
http://www.amazon.com/Macabre-Collection-Box-set-ebook/dp/B00D7EJQUQ/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&sr=&qid=​*


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

Step onto the shadowy streets of Victorian London and experience the terror of The Macabre Collection.

Three Books of horror for your dark and delicious entertainment. Dare you step inside...?

The date is January 10th 1866 and the snow is falling thick on the blood soaked streets of London.

Take your seats for the magician's mysterious show in Mask of the Macabre.

Suffocate under the festering reek of London's bursting graveyards in Ballet of the Bones.

Witness the horror of a man driven to madness by the loss of those he holds dear in Seance of the Souls.

The Macabre Collection by David Haynes
macabrecollection.blogspot.co.uk/

*Just 99c/76p
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/1490364498
http://www.amazon.com/Macabre-Collection-Box-set-ebook/dp/B00D7EJQUQ/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&sr=&qid=&tag=viglink126429-20​*


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

Its still at the rock-bottom price, so grab yourself a bargain.


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

Still only 77p!










Step onto the shadowy streets of Victorian London and experience the terror of The Macabre Collection.

Three Books of horror for your dark and delicious entertainment. Dare you step inside...?

The date is January 10th 1866 and the snow is falling thick on the blood soaked streets of London.

Take your seats for the magician's mysterious show in Mask of the Macabre.

Suffocate under the festering reek of London's bursting graveyards in Ballet of the Bones.

Witness the horror of a man driven to madness by the loss of those he holds dear in Seance of the Souls.

The Macabre Collection by David Haynes
macabrecollection.blogspot.co.uk

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/1490364498
http://www.amazon.com/Macabre-Collection-Box-set-ebook/dp/B00D7EJQUQ/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&sr=&qid=&tag=viglink126429


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

Step onto the shadowy streets of Victorian London and experience the terror of The Macabre Collection.

Three Books of horror for your dark and delicious entertainment. Dare you step inside...?

The date is January 10th 1866 and the snow is falling thick on the blood soaked streets of London.

Take your seats for the magician's mysterious show in Mask of the Macabre.

Suffocate under the festering reek of London's bursting graveyards in Ballet of the Bones.

Witness the horror of a man driven to madness by the loss of those he holds dear in Seance of the Souls.

The Macabre Collection by David Haynes
macabrecollection.blogspot.co.uk

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/1490364498
http://www.amazon.com/Macabre-Collection-Box-set-ebook/dp/B00D7EJQUQ/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&sr=&qid=&tag=viglink126429


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

This is also at a scarily low 99c or 77p!
Individually the books have over 60 reviews with an average of 4.5 on Amazon!

I was recently re-interviewed in Michael Brookes blog. Read it here http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/01/guest-authors-revisited-david-haynes.html


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

Step onto the shadowy streets of Victorian London and experience the terror of The Macabre Collection.

Three Books of horror for your dark and delicious entertainment. Dare you step inside...?

The date is January 10th 1866 and the snow is falling thick on the blood soaked streets of London.

Take your seats for the magician's mysterious show in Mask of the Macabre.

Suffocate under the festering reek of London's bursting graveyards in Ballet of the Bones.

Witness the horror of a man driven to madness by the loss of those he holds dear in Seance of the Souls.

The Macabre Collection by David Haynes
macabrecollection.blogspot.co.uk

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/1490364498
http://www.amazon.com/Macabre-Collection-Box-set-ebook/dp/B00D7EJQUQ/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&sr=&qid=&tag=viglink126429


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

Step onto the shadowy streets of Victorian London and experience the terror of The Macabre Collection.

Three Books of horror for your dark and delicious entertainment. Dare you step inside...?

The date is January 10th 1866 and the snow is falling thick on the blood soaked streets of London.

Take your seats for the magician's mysterious show in Mask of the Macabre.

Suffocate under the festering reek of London's bursting graveyards in Ballet of the Bones.

Witness the horror of a man driven to madness by the loss of those he holds dear in Seance of the Souls.

The Macabre Collection by David Haynes
macabrecollection.blogspot.co.uk

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/1490364498
http://www.amazon.com/Macabre-Collection-Box-set-ebook/dp/B00D7EJQUQ/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&sr=&qid=&tag=viglink126429


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

Step onto the shadowy streets of Victorian London and experience the terror of The Macabre Collection.

Three Books of horror for your dark and delicious entertainment. Dare you step inside...?

The date is January 10th 1866 and the snow is falling thick on the blood soaked streets of London.

Take your seats for the magician's mysterious show in Mask of the Macabre.

Suffocate under the festering reek of London's bursting graveyards in Ballet of the Bones.

Witness the horror of a man driven to madness by the loss of those he holds dear in Seance of the Souls.

The Macabre Collection by David Haynes
macabrecollection.blogspot.co.uk

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/1490364498
http://www.amazon.com/Macabre-Collection-Box-set-ebook/dp/B00D7EJQUQ/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&sr=&qid=&tag=viglink126429


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

" ...the descriptions of London are so evocative that you can almost smell the London fog. The tales are gruesome, grisly and macabre with very much a Tales of the Unexpected feel to them and you can almost picture Christopher Lee or Vincent Price as some of the characters."


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

Step onto the shadowy streets of Victorian London and experience the terror of The Macabre Collection.

Three Books of horror for your dark and delicious entertainment. Dare you step inside...?

The date is January 10th 1866 and the snow is falling thick on the blood soaked streets of London.

Take your seats for the magician's mysterious show in Mask of the Macabre.

Suffocate under the festering reek of London's bursting graveyards in Ballet of the Bones.

Witness the horror of a man driven to madness by the loss of those he holds dear in Seance of the Souls.

The Macabre Collection by David Haynes
macabrecollection.blogspot.co.uk

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/1490364498
http://www.amazon.com/Macabre-Collection-Box-set-ebook/dp/B00D7EJQUQ/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&sr=&qid=&tag=viglink126429


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

Click the link above to download a real bargain!


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi there. I've posted a blog about my upcoming book, A Gathering of Ghosts. The cover is include in the post. 
http://macabrecollection.blogspot.co.uk


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

In some very exciting news, my little book was awarded first prize in the SpaSpa awards yesterday in the horror category.

 was runner up in the box set category. It's still only*99c*

I am absolutely chuffed to bits.

http://www.indie-book-bargains.co.uk/awards/

In other news, my upcoming release A Gathering of Ghosts is currently being edited and will be out by the end of July, all being well.


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

If you're a fan of traditional macabre tales then why not take a look? You can't go wrong for just 99c!


----------

